# German beekeepers pipe (smoker)



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.bienen-voigt.de/

They shipped to me (US). Shipping is salty though. Be sure to remind them that you don't need to pay VAT, which is up near 20%. Per law, their displayed prices include the VAT, so you'll be getting a 20% discount off listed prices on the website. That almost makes up for the expensive shipping. English speaking customer service via email as well. Very nice, easy to deal with. Speed of getting the shipment out their door was a little slow, but I think that's just Europe. And they forgot one of my items. Took my word for it though and did eventually ship the missing item out. In any case, I'd buy from them again short of having a friend going to Germany that would mule stuff back for me (in which case I'd have to pay the VAT for having bought it on German soil).

I think you get quite a bit of weight for what they'll charge you to ship it (might have been 20Euros shipping), so ask friends to look at the website, maybe order some other items too, then your friends can help cover a bit of the shipping.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot !
I'm surprised they're not sold over here.
Very cool.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

They are on Ebay from time-to-time. This is a used one, but I have frequently seen new ones.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ger...851?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7500ae9b


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Will you modify a veil to use this?


----------



## ch.cool (Aug 22, 2012)

If nothing works out (shipping) send me a message. Seems like I should buy them in bulk then I go back to Germany.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

I would modify one veil and swap it if necessary.
I have an Ultrabreeze jacket and suit, so I would keep one original and one modified.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

ch.cool said:


> If nothing works out (shipping) send me a message. Seems like I should buy them in bulk then I go back to Germany.


Thanks a lot!
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

does the german website do english?


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep. Upper right side there's a little German flag and a little British flag. Click the British flag for English. I don't think the search works with English though.


----------



## midwest62 (Jan 25, 2015)

Vintage Bee Smoker, Herzog (261800690413)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261800690413?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

I was on a quest to get one of these last year after visiting Ron Breland and seeing his. I ended up buying it from a Swiss German company and having it shipped to my mother in law in Switzerland. I found it was impossible to buy one with an american bank account. I had to to a bank draft from a European account. It came to about 80$. I love it because its so easy to carry around I burn it with sage. I ended up buying a tourch to keep it lit. Good luck!


----------

